# Artists You Admire?



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Which artist(s) are you most inspired by? Why?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have two favorite currently alive artist. Gary Jenkins (#1) and Wilson Bickford (#2). They both have very different styles. 

As for super famous artists like Monet, De Vinci, Van Gogh and all the rest...how can you not like all of them? Each so special in their own way.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Boy I'll have to think about this one. There are so many.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Eddieblz said:


> Boy I'll have to think about this one. There are so many.


I have the same problem. My list is soooooo long!

My personal favorite though is probably Ansel Adams.

His work, literally takes my breath away.



> “No man has the right to dictate what other men should perceive, create or produce, but all should be encouraged to reveal themselves, their perceptions and emotions, and to build confidence in the creative spirit.” Ansel Adams


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I will have to think on that as well....there are too many to pick from!!!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Lets see now. I'm going to comment on this in several posts. My father was ( I say *was* not because he is dead but sadly he is becoming frail and blind in his old age. It's beginning to tear me up) a master artist and an University level art instructor. He took us through Europe and the world. So I have had the wonderful privilege of seeing many the great master pieces up close and have had the opportunity of meeting many master artists in person. This was something that was a part of my life and sadly I took for granted in my younger years, I didn't show enough appreciation.
Anyway so the first artist and probably the one who had the most influence on my life was my father. Edward Arndt. Ya I know no one has ever heard of him but If you where to enter my parents house the first thing that would hit you is that the walls are filled with 100's of work's of art. Their house is literally an art gallery.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> Lets see now. I'm going to comment on this in several posts. My father was ( I say *was* not because he is dead but sadly he is becoming frail and blind in his old age. It's beginning to tear me up) a master artist and an University level art instructor. He took us through Europe and the world. So I have had the wonderful privilege of seeing many the great master pieces up close and have had the opportunity of meeting many master artists in person. This was something that was a part of my life and sadly I took for granted in my younger years, I didn't show enough appreciation.
> Anyway so the first artist and probably the one who had the most influence on my life was my father. Edward Arndt. Ya I know no one has ever heard of him but If you where to enter my parents house the first thing that would hit you is that the walls are filled with 100's of work's of art. Their house is literally an art gallery.


 This is wonderful that you grew up in such an artistically enriched environment.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

I admire every artist out there, somebody that has the courage to start doing art just because they want :biggrin: I admire all of you :vs_smile:
And I'm really thinking that :vs_karate:, for my part I think it takes lots of courage to start, so admiration all around :biggrin::vs_closedeyes:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It is no secret - 

Wesley Dennis is my ultimate favorite. I grew up reading the books he illustrated and have always loved how he could bring his subjects to life. When he would do an illustration you could immediately look at in and KNOW what the thoughts and feelings were. He was able to bring that out in animals as well and that is hard. Not many artists are able to do that...

Robert Lougheed is a very close second favorite for me. 

Both passed on quite a few years ago. :-(


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I've thiught about this....here are some whose art really stands out to me. I don't necessarily try to emulate any of them, but just enjoy their work.

1. Boris Vallejo 
2. Lora Zombie
3. M.C. Escher

eintre:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

A few contemporaries I really like are Darryl Tank, Tim Michael, Dan Nelson, and Alphonso Dunn. But there are soooo many others!


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

There are so many from so many genres and movements.The more I advance,the more my tastes change though.I am a huge fan of Karol Bak-his portraits are amazing even if in the last couple of months I started to see his art waaay too "palstic" and artificial for me.I do LOVE H.R.Giger(the "Alien" artist as he was called) an amazing and strange personality.Another great artist that I admire is Salvador Dali.
Now I know many will say that he was not a painter BUT to me he managed to create such images by the power of words as I would put him in the same cathegory.His name is H.P Lovecraft.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Asancta said:


> There are so many from so many genres and movements.The more I advance,the more my tastes change though.I am a huge fan of Karol Bak-his portraits are amazing even if in the last couple of months I started to see his art waaay too "palstic" and artificial for me.I do LOVE H.R.Giger(the "Alien" artist as he was called) an amazing and strange personality.Another great artist that I admire is Salvador Dali.
> Now I know many will say that he was not a painter BUT to me he managed to create such images by the power of words as I would put him in the same cathegory.His name is H.P Lovecraft.:vs_smirk:


I know now why I love your art so much ! :biggrin: You are awesome for loving this artists cause I love them, so you're awesome :vs_cool:
Of course you don't have to love what I love to be awesome, I'm just happy somebody likes what I likes, I am human :vs_smile:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

If I would have had a list to 5, Dali, would be there. His work is so funky and unique. Giger is freaking awesome!!! As for Lovecraft.....see attached :biggrin:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

leighann said:


> If I would have had a list to 5, Dali, would be there. His work is so funky and unique. Giger is freaking awesome!!! As for Lovecraft.....see attached :biggrin:


hahahahahah:vs_smirk:
:vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_music::vs_music::vs_music:http://www.artistforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This thread has made me realize just how unfamiliar I am with artists. I am aware of the greats of history and must admit a preference for Rodanthe but outside of Andy Warhol I am sadly lacking in education on contemporaries. 

On this forum I have found amazing artists!


----------



## the misanthrope (Aug 22, 2016)

mark Rothko, angus martin, edvard munch, Rembrandt are some of my favorites.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Despite being a lover of historic artists I am the first to admit that there are a massive amount of extremely talented modern artists emerging almost daily. I set off intending to name some but the list is too endless. Many brilliant works are done all over the world. An artist from my home town in northern England, Tom Moran, achieved fame for his amazing oil paintings of America's wild west. There are a couple of his paintings in our local art gallery. I just love America's John Singer Sargent and my admiration of impressionism is boundless and I have half a dozen prints of William Russell Flint around my home. Favourites, a hopeless task....


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

just looked up Tom Moran's artwork he painted with amazing detail & contrasts


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Hi Meli. Google Images has a massive amount of Moran's works. His paintings of Venice are just amazing. Glad you looked him up.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Great thread for me. I really don't know a lot of names but I'm now aware of and loving Tom Moran's art. Dan Nelson is right up there.


----------

